# School Supply Stores Near Gainesville, FL?



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

Anyone know of any? All the ones I have tried so far have closed down this year. I know, I'm old fashioned but I like to pick up school supplies in person and get to look at the items.

I have two kindergartners and one 8th grader and I'd like to find a good brick and mortar store.


----------

